# Kneeding 2kg heavy bread dough - mixer advice



## lovebakingbread (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello all

I bake bread about once a week and have done so for many many years. Usually quite heavy sourdough and bagel doughs, where the dough weighs 1.5-2kg. I used a Kenwood k-Mix for about 2 years, but when the gear box broke for the second time, I decided it was time to upgrade. I have done a lot of research and would like some advice before I go ahead and buy one. It seems that the dough size I make is difficult, I have read other threads on this forum that have the same problem. The machines I have considered are:

- Hobart N50: supposed to be "the best", but it doesn't handle my size doughs. The next size up in Hobart is too big.

- Electrolux Assistent: my mum had one for 20 years and reviews seem good. Only snag is that it's not sold where I live (Australia), so while I can get one from the US, I'm stuffed if it breaks.

- Robot Coupe SP100-S: this is a 10 litre rather large machine that is NOT bench top. My local (professional) supplier reckons this is the best one for me.

Has anyone worked with a Robot Coupe? It looks very similar to the General GEM 110 to me. I get the feeling that the 10 litre floor standing planetary mixers are all quite similar, to be honest, is that right?

Has anyone made bagel dough (17 bagels x 100g) with the Assistent on a regular basis and found it can handle it?

Price is not an issue here, I just want a machine that will happily knead my heavy bread doughs every week for the next 10-20 years. If anyone has any thoughts on the models mentioned or can recommend another machine, I would be very grateful.

Nina


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean about the N50 not handeling your size dough. Is it that you don't think the machine is strong enough or you want more than a 5 QT capacity? If price is not an issue you may want to consider either the Hobart Legacy 12 quart or better yet a used A200 (20 qt). Both of those are "counter top" models but the A200 really is best on a SS table about knee high. A used A200 is about the same price as a new N50 here and they should last a lifetime.

Dave


----------



## lovebakingbread (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Dave

Thanks for your reply. Regarding the N50 being too small, I base that on the capacity chart: http://www.hobart.ca/spec-selector/assets/pdf/F-7701.pdf and also talking to the local Hobart's sales rep. I would really prefer to get a new machine rather than a used one.

Nina


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I really think Hobart deliberately under estimates the power of the N50. I can certainly understand not wanting to go that route with out having used one. The N50 is a nice step up from a K-mix and I think damaging the gear box on a N50 would be a challenge with 1.5Kg of dough. You may have to go with a smaller batch of dough on a N50 however the cost, weight and physical size savings Vs the other options is substantial.

I tried to look up the Robot Coupe you mentioned but I didn't have any luck until I looked at the Australian site. To be honest I had no idea Robot Coupe even made planetary mixers. The SP-100S looks like a very nice machine. The Robot Coupe looks to be just a step down from the Hobart HL120 in power and weight but certainly is a significant step up from a N50.

Robot Coupe has an excellent reputation in commercial kitchens as a brand here in the US.

Sorry to not be of more help but if you end up with the Robot Coupe please let us know how it works out for you.

One final thought about a floor mixer in a home is that you may have to keep a cose an eye on the munchkin. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Dave


----------

